# Broken baby Canine tooth - surgery???



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

:help:My 5 month old broke her upper canine baby tooth and out vet wants to do surgery to remove the root. Which is very big, according to him. The surgery is to remove the root and prevent infection in the tooth if it were to remain in her mouth until it comes out on its in a monthor so. Any thoughts from anyone if this sounds right? Should I go ahead with the surgery or should I wait it out? I don't want her to get an infection, but I really just need to know from other people, maybe even another vet, if it really is necessary. Please le t me know your thoughts, thank you! :help:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wellll - my male broke a baby canine - split it from tip to top up the middle....it was a little jiggly - he did some tugging on a toy and it came out....Baby roots are not big from what I understand...although I have seen and heard of pups not losing a baby canine occasionally...which then impede the permanent teeth....

from what I have observed, teething starts at 4+ months and is done within 4 weeks...by 6 months, all the permanent teeth should be in....

Personally I would give the pup something to gnaw on and let the tooth come out on its own...if it was not out in 4 or 5 days, I might have the vet take it...but more to be sure it did not impede the adult tooth coming in...

Lee


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I beleive the adult canine has giant roots and a problem to extract, I wouldn't think the baby teeth would have big roots. I would be concerned about infection though, do you trust this vet? Well, maybe not since you have posted for advice, LOL Is it possible to get a second opinion? Doesn't sound right to me, but i don't really know that much about puppy teeth, you don't want an infection, but I can't imagine that tooth not coming out on it's own soon. If you do wait a few days keep an eye out for beginning signs of infection, swelling/fever not eating well...........good luck, let us know what happens


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Baby canine roots are not long. I have one on my desk right now. It probably wouldn't hurt to pull 
it, but it might come out soon enough on its own.

You might ask him if he can just cap it if he thinks the risk of infection is that great but it will be too long until it comes out on its own.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did have one - the way the vet explained it to me was that it is still painful and a route for infection to the root of the developing adult tooth. I struggled with it - they had a quickly reversable sedative and I let them do it. Some antibiotics and he was good as new. 

Pulling it would be a LOT cheaper than trying to cap it. They did indicate with the baby tooth it may even require an incision depending on how much the roots had started to resorb.

So, yeah, I spent the money and did it - was it necessary - maybe not but having one have an adult canine die on me for no known reason I figured maybe I did not want to take that same risk.


----------

